# Eeee! :D After 12months + !!



## maaybe2010

Ok AF isn't due until Weds so I'm being extremely cautious until then
but none the less I finaly have my :bfp: !! :happydance:
This was our 16th cycle TTC :dance:


:dance: :headspin: :wohoo: :loopy: :rain: :bunny: :happydance: :cry: :thumbup: :rofl: :yipee: :wohoo: :bunny: :rain: :loopy: :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :happydance:


That maybe sums up how I feel!!! 
I feel, so, so, so, so lucky to finaly see that second little pink line :cloud9:

I don't know what to do with myself :)
Wednesday can't come fast enough so I can book a appointment with my GP and get a blood test!

The green test is an ovulation, I just used it for comparison O:)
The paper is what the hospital gave me this morning! :happydance:

UPDATED with ;pads of test pictures :haha:
 



Attached Files:







PICT3733.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 157









PICT3729.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 177









PICT3735.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 44









PICT3742.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 36


----------



## 4magpies

Congratulations honey so happy for you!

xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun :) :hugs:


----------



## welshdee

congrats hun x


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

:happydance: congrats x


----------



## despereaux

congrats:happydance:


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks Ladies! :flower:


----------



## kybaby

Congrats!


----------



## madam

Congratulations huni:) im soooooo happy for you! H&H 9 months:)

xxx


----------



## schnoodle

wahey!!! congrats xx


----------



## londoncharles

:hugs:CONGRATS.....:happydance:


----------



## maaybe2010

Thaaaanks Ladies! :happydance:


----------



## lolly25

Congrats x


----------



## NatalieP

YAY! Congrats hun!!
xx


----------



## strawberry19

oh my god hun i am so happy for you :D you deserve this sooo much hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months :D


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks sweetie :hugs:

:dust:

xx


----------



## Liz2

Congrats!!


----------



## kcw81

congrats maybe! I remember you from TTC forums - you are a frequent poster! I am so happy for you and hope it sticks and look forward to seeing you in first tri!


----------



## dizzy65

congrats!


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Congrats


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations!! xXx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats!


----------



## silver_penny

Congratulations! I am so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## jessop27

aw yay congratulations xx


----------



## jelliebabie

omg maaybe! Am so so happy for you! At long last! You so deserve it chick! Did u do anything different babe?


----------



## maaybe2010

Thank you so much hun! :hugs:

The only thing we did slightly different was using conceive plus and softcups for the second or third month O:)
Although we only DTD two times that I could of got pregnant off, three at a push :flow:


----------



## x Nicki x

Congrats :)


----------



## jane23

Congratulations hun x


----------



## jelliebabie

wow maaybe! Im still in shock babe! Cant imagine how u must feel! Just goes to show we must never give up! When did u get ur jenny reading? X


----------



## maaybe2010

I know, I'm still in shock too! :haha:

I got it on the 10th O:)

xx


----------



## pink_bow

OMG hun massive congrats!! xxx


----------



## gumb69

congrats x


----------



## todteach

Congrats :)


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks everyone :flow:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yay :happydance: big congrats!!


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## honey08

massive congrats xx

i wud stop temping now aswell cos ur temp does go up n dwn a little and u dnt need the worry,enjoyx


----------



## maaybe2010

I actually can't believe you just wrote that about the temping!
I was just on FF and thought the same thing about 2 seconds ago! :haha:

Thanks hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congratulations hun x x


----------



## dreamofabean

Congratulations lovely!!x


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations! Xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks Ladies :flow:


----------



## Blah11

:hugs: Congrats!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: Congratulations


----------



## Mrsjelly

BIG congrats!!!!!!! Your smiley-fest sums up how you must be feeling!!!! All the best for a H&H future x


----------



## maaybe2010

Mrsjelly said:


> BIG congrats!!!!!!! Your smiley-fest sums up how you must be feeling!!!! All the best for a H&H future x

:haha:

Words were not enough! :)


----------



## a_missy

congratulations honey i'm so pleased for you!! 

guess what? i got my BFP on saturday... its so exciting :happydance:


----------



## maaybe2010

a_missy said:


> congratulations honey i'm so pleased for you!!
> 
> guess what? i got my BFP on saturday... its so exciting :happydance:

OMG!!! :yipee:

I am soooooooooooo happy!!!! :dance:

Eeee! :hugs:

Ohh you better get yer arse over to first tri with me!!!

xx


----------



## a_missy

i cant believe it! i'm so happy toooooo :dance: 2 1/2 bloody years!! god i hope this little one sticks *crosses fingers and toes*

i did want to start posting in the 1st tri section but i'm scared to haha its early days and i'm very nervous, dont want to get ahead of myself


----------



## maaybe2010

Aww I know what you mean, I was the same!
I'm convincing myself it's ectopic :dohh:

Come on over hun!! :)

:dance:


----------



## a_missy

what are we like? haha its only natural though

ok ;) see you over there


----------



## maaybe2010

I know! :dohh: :haha:

Yaay! 
See you late aligator! :bunny:


----------



## bestestmummy

OK on 2ww *june testing thread* 

U r testing on 19th June! Only noticed coz thats when im leaving my testing too!!!!

Get ur :bfp: on there already LOLOL xxx


----------



## Liz5178

congratulations - very happy for you :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

YAY Congratz hun im so excited for you !!!!! You got some luck yourself this cycle to for all the luck you have given other people :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

bestestmummy said:


> OK on 2ww *june testing thread*
> 
> U r testing on 19th June! Only noticed coz thats when im leaving my testing too!!!!
> 
> Get ur :bfp: on there already LOLOL xxx

Oh lol!
:dohh:

:haha:
I'll go pop it on!

xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

congratulations hun xxx


----------



## HodgePodge

Woohoo Congratulations Hun xxx


----------



## cazza22

congrats sweet pea x x


----------



## camerashy

just wanted to say congrats , was chatting to u b4 :)
have a healthy and happy 9 mths hun u deserve it!!!!


----------



## _Hope_

Many many congratulations! x


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations! Xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Thaaaanks Ladies!!

xx


----------



## DolceBella

Wow! 16 months ttc! Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## ~KACI~

:haha::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::hugs::hugs:dcfjjg/hg'b/jnl.lh hujhhy,jlujluj,h, bvg,tgttgb gkflb y, mg, jc j jb j mjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjggyu jhjnkjujjbffjjvjrththhhhhhhhhhhhh j j j k k '[opppp0ipoi'.j. , . l . . .l nb. . lkhjkjnjhjmjjnj
#vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvcccccccccccccccccccvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
ghggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
nnnnnnnnnnnnmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
fgfblhlbkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 
.b,hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmhaggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg 
rt/th;gg;;//;'';';;;;;;;;llllllllllllljgujjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj 
ghgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## maratobe

congrats!!!


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks ladies!!

I'm five weeks today and my ticker has moved a box!! :dance:


~KACI~! :haha:


----------



## teal

congratulations! xx


----------

